# Power Max 824 OE Speed 1 is to fast



## tk45440 (Jan 5, 2021)

I got a Power Max 824 OE a couple seasons ago. Its a great blower, with plenty of power. The only problem is that even speed 1 is to fast, and the auger can't keep up, thus causing overflow with full passes. This happens on speed 1 with even just 5" of snow.

My workarounds are to take less than full 24" passes, stop and let the auger blow out before continuing every few feet, or let the overflow happen and go back over the entire driveway with high speed passes. 

Is there a way to actually slow the speed of travel down with some sort of adjustment? If so, Is there a resource that shows how to do that?

I had a blower from the 80s before this one, and slow speed was a literal crawl and never left overflow unless the snow was over a foot deep


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you have to adjust it by disconnecting the shift rod at the tractor rotating it a couple turns to shorten it and then re-connecting it. you keep doing that till you get the first gear you are happy with.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
adjust the speed control rod till it crawls


----------



## tk45440 (Jan 5, 2021)

I will have a look. I'm not to familiar with the parts and inner workins, but the manual should have some diagrams i'm guessing. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Gaddo (Jan 6, 2021)

I was looking to get the Toro 824 power max too but have read several people complaining about speed 1 being too fast for the auger/impeller. 
I figured that because of the Anti clogg system, that Toro should have slow down the drive transmission. Especially since the ASC only permits a certain amount of snow through the chute, and recycles it back to the augers. 
That being said, you figure the existing snow coming in and the recycled snow from ACS, along with the fast speed on 1, it would result with excess snow being pushed to the side instead or the need to minimize your clearing path. 

Anyway I still like the TORO 824 but if this a common issue I might just end up purchasing the Ariens 24 deluxe instead. 

Keep me posted. Thanks


----------



## tk45440 (Jan 5, 2021)

I saw another thread where a board member cut a notch below the "1" notch, which slowed his down to a pseudo .5 speed. That sounds like a fun idea, but I'm not real interested in cutting up my machine


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

just adjust the linkage simple 5 min fix


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

even before you ad a gear you should still usually adjust 1st gear so you are happy with it. i had a machine recently that when i had 1st gear where i liked it the machine was too fast in reverse and the gap between 1st and reverse was too large so in that case i added an extra reverse that i was happier with. i don't use reverse much so having the forward gears adjusted right is more important.


----------



## Gaddo (Jan 6, 2021)

The 2 snow blowers i was thinking about purchasing was the Toro 824 power max oe Ariens 24 deluxe. I like the design of the Toro, but haven't heard many complaints about the Ariens. 

I don't like the idea of having to modify or cut in notches. Unless the modification is simple to do and won't mess with the asthetics of the snow blower. The Toro looks like a bass ass beast on its own.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

this isn't the exact same as yours but they work the same and your threaded rod is on the shifter end. i think taking the end off the tractor and spinning the rod would be easier than taking the end of the shifter in your case


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

you don't have to cut or alter anything, adjust the rod at the celvis as shown in section 4 in the attached


----------



## tk45440 (Jan 5, 2021)

So i went out and messed with the only linkage i saw that could fit into a 5 minute fix  It didn't really do the trick. I could loosen it a little but that ended up not making much speed difference. I'll have to probably open the bottom of the machine up and see what other options there are. I can do some things, but I'm not extremely technical or confident with small engines and drive trains and things like this. 

thanks for all the suggestions either way.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Where are you located. Maybe a member can help you, or read to you the owners manual. LOL


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Read this thread: Adjusting 1st speed toro
I think the main reason Toro has the speed set this way from factory is that if you slow down 1 speed setting it will increase reverse speed settings slightly so for safety they want to keep reverse where it is.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there is likely no other adjustments. have you looked under the control panel to see if you are maxing out the adjustment? if you are you would either have to cut some more threads on the shaft or cut, shorten and re-weld the shaft.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

In post #5 I show a measured picture of where I set my 826 OHAE so he should start there before opening up machine


----------



## tk45440 (Jan 5, 2021)

RIT333 said:


> Where are you located. Maybe a member can help you, or read to you the owners manual. LOL


Thanks for the advise.

It turns out I assumed adjusting the left leaver linkage changes speed based on tension pulling the friction plate. As I said it didn't help much. After your comments I had a 2nd look at the manual and the picture Zavie had in the 2nd thread, I now know where I actually need to adjust. I am confident this will solve my problem.

FYI this is found in section 4-8 in the manual.


----------

